
Most Aussie Startups in the US Are Like Matthew Dellavedova… – Dean McEvoy - deanmcevoy
http://deanmcevoy.com/2015/06/17/aussie-startups-are-like-matt-dellavedova/
======
AndrewKemendo
>the Unicorns of the future need to learn how to get to success with less
initial investment at the same time when the Unicorns of today are sucking all
the talent out of Silicon Valley and inflating the cost of hiring great teams.

This is the best point of the whole thing. A round money is awash, series seed
is awash - if you have traction. Initial seed money (<1MM)? Not unless you are
connected already ie. coming out of an existing startup, stanford or
Google/Yahoo etc...

Oh and do it all while FB/Goog etc... eat all of the best developers because
no startup can possibly offer the same benefits.

